# Ruby has SIBO (Small intestinal bacteria overgrowth)



## Rubysmum (Apr 14, 2013)

Wondering if anyone has has similar experience... Ruby has been a happy healthy viszla for nearly 2 years. She has been on natural instinct raw food for well over a year which she always loved! Approx 7 weeks ago after a night camping she started vomiting. Since then we have had about 7 visits to vet, due to vomiting, diarrhea, blood in stools, vomiting bile, more recently blood in vomit. Her blood test show she has SIBO - Small interstinal bacterial overgrowth a slight B12 deficiency. Have asked for a scan which she will be having next week.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds scary! Let us know how it goes. 

I'd try adding in some more liver for a natural source of B12.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this :'(
I Googled SIBO and it sounds like you are in for some trying times. I sure hope this condition becomes controlled ASAP. 
Did you know, or suspect that she had EPI, or is this all just a sudden development??
I wonder if she may need a specialist??

Only reason I bring that up, is, had we had a "Specialist" early on, when Our Foxy got Valley Fever, she might have survived??

Ruby is in my prayers, and so are you... I will think very positive thoughts, and send you lots of Positive energy, seeking the perfect Vet, and treatment.


----------



## Rubysmum (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments. It has all been a sudden development. Ruby getting more anti-biotics today and hopefully the scan on thurs will give us more answers :'(


----------

